# Destin Bridge Redfish



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Anyone fished the bridge lately? I was supposed to take some friends offshore Fri but judging by the forecast my boat will not be leaving the pass. I've caught a bunch of reds off of the bridge and was just wondering if the fish were holding in the deeper water close to the channel or if they were more towards the middle of the bridge. Also, while I have fished the Destin bridge a lot, I have only fished the mid-bay bridge a handful of times. Is it worth trying? Going to try and go out this afternoon and hit some spots and see how the bite is.


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

*fishin*

sounds fun.. never a bad day fishing...

Need a partner today?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Dragonfire21281 said:


> sounds fun.. never a bad day fishing...
> 
> Need a partner today?



Depends, You got a truck/SUV with a hitch?


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

yes. call me.. 505-515-8533 i'm in navarre


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

I fished it Sunday afternoon on a falling tide. We caught two reds just over the slot, a small bluefish, a hardtail, and lost something else in about 30 minutes time. We anchored north of the bridge just to the east of the main channel between the main channel pilings and the next set of pilings. We fished baits on the bottom back towards the bridge. It was my first time fishing like that over here (I have fished the bridges in PC before though). We also saw what looked like a couple of spadefish come by with the tide but I didn't have a shrimp rigged up to cast on the surface. We caught all the fish but one red on live shrimp. The other red and the fish we lost were caught on a very small (2-3") ruby red lips that I caught on a sabiki rig offshore earlier in the day.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I usually sit on the west side and do the same thing. Sometimes we catch them good right close to the channel and sometimes they bite better farther west. Guess I'll find out this afternoon. Pinfish are good but if you can put some live 10-12 inch mullet back there, hold on!


----------

